# Wanted Rolex explorer II



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

View Advert


*Wanted Rolex explorer II*

Looking to purchase a Rolex explorer II

ideally white dial version

as you can see need it to cover the white bits

pm,s welcome

cheers andy




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

06/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£2,750.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

